# queens get together (CUNNINGHAM PARK)



## 04GTOLS1 (Oct 13, 2005)

i'm a new gto owner and want to know if anyone in queens would want to meet up in cunningham park in fresh meadows. 
i would like to meet up with some other gto owners from the area! arty: 



i'm going on a nice cruise this sunday 10/30 (to conn.) with guys from the corvette forum and cts v forum. were gonna take a nice drive and then get some lunch at a rib joint if anyone is interested!
we are leaving from the whitestone expressway service road between 20th ave and 14th ave on the northbound side near the baseball fields at 8:45am.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

04GTOLS1 said:


> i'm a new gto owner and want to know if anyone in queens would want to meet up in cunningham park in fresh meadows.
> i would like to meet up with some other gto owners from the area! arty:
> 
> 
> ...


We're at Cunningham Park every Thursday night with the exception of snow and heavy rain. Anyone need directions, post up. We'll be there tomorrow night as well.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

im in jackson heights. im up for meets also bbq's:cheersarty: in the summer set one up.


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

We were there last night. About 5 goats and 4 vettes. Next Thursday another GTG. :cheers
And yes we have BBQ in spring, summer and fall. Where were ya?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hey, this sounds awesome. Every thursday you guys meet up? I'm living in NJ now but am originally from queens and would love to meet up with some fellow GTO owners!! arty:


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

Devils3023 said:


> Hey, this sounds awesome. Every thursday you guys meet up? I'm living in NJ now but am originally from queens and would love to meet up with some fellow GTO owners!! arty:


Every Thursday at about 6pm on. With the exception of snow and heavy rain.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Brooklyn here*

I live in Orlando, but I WOULD LOVE TO TAKE THE GOAT HOME TO THE BELT PARKWAY!! Please keep me advised..


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

Devil said:


> We were there last night. About 5 goats and 4 vettes. Next Thursday another GTG. :cheers
> And yes we have BBQ in spring, summer and fall. Where were ya?


working day and night and my job keeps my head far up my ass alot. well time for a breather:cheers looking forward to seeing you guys soon


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

This Thursday looks like it's a wash out. Hopefully the following Thursday the 20th.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

down for the count. i got dinner with the boss's


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I'm in for the 20th. What's on the agenda??


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

how about setting up big group meets like at a hooters, where we could take up at least 1/4 of a parking lot


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> how about setting up big group meets like at a hooters, where we could take up at least 1/4 of a parking lot


Yeah, that's a great idea!! Goats and hooters girls, couldn't ask for more!!


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup, Just Say Boobs And They Come Running


----------



## m289d (Nov 6, 2007)

Did someone say boobs? Where, what time. I need advance notice. It is a bit of a drive.

Michael


----------

